
Show HN: Middle- setup to sell your product in 60 sec - middle1
https://middle.io
======
csmattryder
You don't show me what I'm signing up for, but expect me to sign up anyway.
I'm not giving the man on the street my personal info, certainly not a fly-by-
night SaaS.

I think you should consider why I'd sign up with you and not Shopify, who _do_
provide example storefronts. [1]

And your social profile appears empty, you're neglecting a free traffic
source, are you going to engage in customer-centric discussions?
#FridayFeeling is one of the very SME-oriented hashtags (in the UK, anyway),
maybe you can start with that.

Oh, and "Middle is like a Medium for blogging, but just for e-commerce.".
Rethink that, please. Half the world isn't in the millenial blogosphere, and
your elevator pitch should be impossibly clear. (What the hell's a "Medium"?
Why are they talking about blogging? So this is a WordPress?)

It could be a good idea, if you think like a user. That's my two pence.

[1][https://www.shopify.co.uk/examples](https://www.shopify.co.uk/examples)

~~~
middle1
Thanks for your feedback! Oh, and you are right!! I need to update about us
section + to include examples

------
aaronlumsden
I agree. It should show more info on the homepage as to what I'm signing up
for along with some demos. I also feel that the price is a bit steep. It's not
far off Shopify's pricing which has a lot more features.

It also feels very similar to [https://gumroad.com/](https://gumroad.com/)
which is far more established, has many more features and is less expensive.

~~~
middle1
Thanks, great feedback! This is exactly we are going to do for next release.
Currently, we are not looking or copying any established service as our vision
is slightly different- we want to focus on entry-level customers.

------
middle1
Hi guys, I wanted to deliver something very simple and useful for e-commerce.
Middle is for lead capturing or if you want to sell at the same time you had
idea about selling your staff. We wanted to create sign up boarding as simple
as possible.

By default, we connect your shop with Stripe (card processing) and PayPal. You
can accept card payments and PayPal payments instantly after signing up.

------
matt_the_bass
On mobile there was no indication of what your product is. Why would i chose
this over Shopify or Etsy or EBay? What is the cost? What is the value
proposition?

~~~
middle1
Thanks for questions and feedback! Free trial 14 days and then $19/mo (this
info is in the header, but I agree not perfectly visible). Our goal is to
offer a super simple storefront for selling tickets for a small event or
having few products or just one product. At Middle we connect everything at
sign up level, so after you sign up, you are all ready to sell without needing
to look for additional info.

~~~
matt_the_bass
How is that different than the other companies which have been mentioned? Is
there a problem/bottleneck that you’ve solved that you can give as an example?

~~~
middle1
The main difference vs other store creation services is that we build Middle
for one, two or few products to sell. Example shop:
[https://simpleshop.middle.io/](https://simpleshop.middle.io/) We focus mostly
on short-term sellers.

